# Black Racism, justified, and correct.



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.

Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
disrespect the black race in America , by not paying slavery reparations, attempting to steal 
, and or seduce the Black female away from her natural mate the Black man,thus attempting to destroy the Black family unit, the White race
seems to be on a campaign to introduce, or to normalize their Homosexual tendencies on the 
Black community, by way of introducing Homosexual marriage amendments, or by way of legalizing Homosexual marriage.

We as a people are fighting a cold war, and a hot war with Whites since day one.

Blacks must not , and should not mix our genetic stock with the White Race. It is not in our best interest to have any biological contact with the European caucasian race.

We must plan to do battle with the Whites in America eventually, or leave America.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

At least you openly admit you support racism.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.

Any white woman; big, short, fat, ugly

Just as long as she is white


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> At least you openly admit you support racism.



Well look at all the White cracker Homo marriage racists, weirdos, that I have been exposed to for the last forty years of my life.!
There is nothing normal about white people for me to like.!!
They steal land , implement genocidal plans against indigenous races, to get their land and natural resources.!!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > At least you openly admit you support racism.
> ...



If your racism is justified, then all racism is justified.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll give the same answer I gave to to the "Palestinian Problem": a one way plane ticket to the African mecca of your choice


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > At least you openly admit you support racism.
> ...



So, wait a second. Whitey is marrying the black wimmen and you're stuck with other black guys?

That's hilarious!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.
> 
> Any white woman; big, short, fat, ugly
> 
> Just as long as she is white


Weren't white slave masters raping Black women every night, on the plantations.
it wasn't blacks raping the plantations owners white wife!
This was all institutionalized, and sanctioned by the government.!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.
> ...



Wait a second!  I heard that Rolling Stones song "Brown Sugar" and I think you're on to something.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.
> ...



You mean like how black men are raping white women in Africa?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.
> ...


I don't disagree 52ndStreet


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

Gold coast slave ship bound for cotton fields,
Sold in a market down in new orleans.
Scarred old slaver know hes doin alright.
Hear him whip the women just around midnight.
Ah brown sugar how come you taste so good
(a-ha) brown sugar, just like a young girl should
A-huh.

Wow all this time I thought it was "Hear him wit da wimmen"

I loathe the Rolling Stones. If the Rolling Stone and Bruce Springstein vanished...well, let's just hope.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.
> ...


some day you will wake up and join the 21st century


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


At a disporportionatly  smaller  percentage , when compared to what happened
here in America during slavery.
The rate of Black men raping white women is very small, compared to what white men 
did during the slave trade in North and South America.!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Yeah, like there's any better place on Earth than Rio


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Sure ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait another second. If Bill Clinton was the first Black President, he tapped lots of white booty, so that's got to even the score somewhat, no?

Am I helping or hindering?

Does it matter?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


This cracker rapist agrees, Rio Di janero has so  many Mulatoes and mixed race people 
its very sad, how they are not even accepted by the Blacks and the whites down there.!


----------



## rdean (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



Maybe you are hanging out with the wrong crowd.  I don't know any rapists myself.

Maybe you are one of those black evangelicals.  You know that evangelicals have a real problem with the gays.  They find the gays so enticing, so attractive, so, so, "good" smelling that even a "touch" and you could get "turned".  Imagine a whole "scratch" - oooooohhh.

The most funny thing of all.  Everyone comes from Africa.  We know that for a fact.  The movements of humans from Africa to around the world can be traced though fossils and genetics.  We are all truly, pardon the word, "brothers".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



I leaned a lot about black culture from watching "Baby Got Back" on MTV.

Yo!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> ...



Yes , We may share some human traits. But I still can not accept the "Melting Pot" 
idea , that we are some how supposed to be all one color at some point in the Future.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Really? Then why is crossbreeding possible?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


he likely has some non-black blood in him
LOL


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Just because its possible, doesn't make it right.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



The fact that it's possible shows that there is nothing wrong with it in such a case. I doubt you are "pure blooded" as well, as DiveCon pointed out. No one is, we all have mixed genes, it's this ability to mix our breeds that has allowed us to thrive as a species. So yeah, based on that, it is right.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



God and the Bible says, we must not mix our seeds, with other races.
This is Gods word, so you want to disobey God, is that it?


----------



## rdean (Aug 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



If I was you, I would stay away from the Bible:

Ephesians 6:5 NLT    
Slaves, obey your earthly masters with deep respect and fear.  Serve them sincerely as you would serve Christ.

1 Timothy 6:1-2 NLT
Christians who are slaves should give their masters full respect so that the name of God and his teaching will not be shamed.  If your master is a Christian, that is no excuse for being disrespectful.  You should work all the harder because you are helping another believer by your efforts.  Teach these truths, Timothy, and encourage everyone to obey them.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2009)

ironically racist negros make me laugh.  Hey 52nd street... You can always buy a one way ticket back to Africa if you don't like the pluralism you see here in the US.  We won't miss you..


----------



## cunclusion (Aug 18, 2009)

Problem with the Bible is what men put in it. To give man a reason to enslave people in the first place. As far a racism I dont hate no one dont have time too, too many things to do, too much to accomplish. Been in situations where my skin color automatically got me labeled but after everything was set straight they kissed my ass and I moved on. Takes too much energy to hold grudges.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



Prove to me you were a slave and I'll pay your ass reparations. If nothing just to shut you the fuck up!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 18, 2009)

cunclusion said:


> Problem with the Bible is what men put in it. To give man a reason to enslave people in the first place. As far a racism I dont hate no one dont have time too, too many things to do, too much to accomplish. Been in situations where my skin color automatically got me labeled but after everything was set straight they kissed my ass and I moved on. Takes too much energy to hold grudges.



Yea it's amazing how those old guys understood the hydrological cycle thousands of years before scientist understood it as well as the nature of health, sanitation, and sickness Leviticus 12-14. 

The Hydrologic Cycle 

"He wraps up the waters in his clouds, yet the clouds do not burst under their weight," (Job. 26:8, NIV). 

"He draws up the drops of water, which distill as rain to the streams; the clouds pour down their moisture and abundant showers fall on mankind," (Job. 36:27-28, NIV) 

"The wind blows to the south and turns to the north; round and round it goes, ever returning on its course. All streams flow into the sea, yet the sea is never full. To the place the streams come from, there they return again" (Ecclesiastes 1:6-7, NIV).


----------



## manifold (Aug 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...






It must really chap your ass that the first ****** president is half-white.


----------



## publicprotector (Aug 18, 2009)

So 52nd what are you saying that you would sell your soul for 30 pieces of silver? That you would accept the white mans reparations as long as your free to hate all none blacks?

And you don't have to do battle with anyone, no one is stopping you from moving away from the white man to be with your black brothers in Africa, but wait who wants to move to Africa?

You see the problem is there is wrong on both sides with all races the trouble with people such as you is that you live in the past and walk around with a big chip on your shoulder with the thought in your head that the World owes you.

Well no it does not, it seems strange does it not that many black people all over the World have intergrated well into society, have progressed and achieved a great deal. They do not let the past drag them down, its easy to look for excuses some one to blame is it not. But its harder to pull yourself up out of the mire and strive to do better and become a better person.

And get all that God crap out of your head, modern man does not need such nonsense. the future is multi coloured, if you and those like you do not change then you will go the way of the dinosaurs. Life is about change, constant change if we like it or not. Perhaps instead of walking around with a head full of hate and envy you could start by doing a simple good deed, you never know you might even like it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 18, 2009)

I still think 52nd Street is upset because us white guys get all the fine Black wimmen while 52nd is stuck with other black men for his entertainment

Yeah, that me in the icon with that fine mulatto.  I'm fat, semi-ugly and kinda stupid, but because I'm white I gets all the good looking wimmen

Holy Fuck! She's a head taller than me too!  I guess I was too preoccupied with her fine Mulatto boobies in my nose to notice how tall she was


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 18, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I still think 52nd Street is upset because us white guys get all the fine Black wimmen while 52nd is stuck with other black men for his entertainment
> 
> Yeah, that me in the icon with that fine mulatto.  I'm fat, semi-ugly and kinda stupid, but because I'm white I gets all the good looking wimmen
> 
> Holy Fuck! She's a head taller than me too!  I guess I was too preoccupied with her fine Mulatto boobies in my nose to notice how tall she was



She's probably out of your price range too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 18, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I still think 52nd Street is upset because us white guys get all the fine Black wimmen while 52nd is stuck with other black men for his entertainment
> ...



Keep a secret?

Don't let that fucking moron 52nd Street know that's not really me in the pic.  OK?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



Shoot, gotta tell the homeless black man living in my house to get out...can't handle his superiority, wouldn't want to contaminate him...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 18, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



hahahaha you got it!


----------



## AkronGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.



Of course you can't, you have an inferiority complex and you project through your beliefs.



> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> disrespect the black race in America , by not paying slavery reparations, attempting to steal
> , and or seduce the Black female away from her natural mate the Black man,thus attempting to destroy the Black family unit, the White race
> seems to be on a campaign to introduce, or to normalize their Homosexual tendencies on the
> Black community, by way of introducing Homosexual marriage amendments, or by way of legalizing Homosexual marriage.



1. Reperations will never happen. Get over it. 

2. Why would we want obese, uneducated, ugly women with horrible attitudes ? 

3. The black family unit is destroying itself, again another black self created problem. 

4. Are you secretly gay ? You seem like it, homosexuals are citizens too and deserve equal rights. Or should only black people have equal rights ? 



> They steal land , implement genocidal plans against indigenous races, to get their land and natural resources.!!



As have every other race of people, including your own.


----------



## AkronGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> ...



I'm not from Africa.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 21, 2009)

> At a disporportionatly smaller percentage , when compared to what happened
> here in America during slavery.
> The rate of Black men raping white women is very small, compared to what white men
> did during the slave trade in North and South America.!



This is 2009, nobody today owns slaves in America. You are not a slave, I am not a slave owner. Why are you blaming people today who had nothing to do with the past?


----------



## nia588 (Aug 21, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



when are you going to quit it 52nd? seriously it's getting old now. what does legalization of gay marriage have anything to do with the black community? unless you are talking about those down low brothers there is no need to bring up gay marriage in this. even though i don't agree with gay marriage i don't think gay marriage is going to affect the black community.

secondly, honestly if black people got reparation they would spend on dumb stuff like cars and getting thie grills down. you see how those welfare mamas spend their welfare check every month. i know of one woman who's nails and hairs was done all the time and was dressed to the nines because she was using her welfare check on herself instead of her kids. trust we don't need no reparations. we should be encouraging young blacks (particularly black men) to get some education and a good job so they don't have depend on these reparations.

thirdly you are the only one fighting a war with whites. i don't have a problem with white people. white people have not robbed me, accused me of not being black enough, have not called me an oreo. i agree there are some ignorant rednecks in this country. but to paint all white people with the same brush is wrong. just like you complain about the crackers who defame blacks. you should also criticize the niggas that defame whites.

just because you are black doesn't give you a pass to be racist towards whites. slavery is over my brother. it seems to me you want slavery to return because you bring it up so much. 

fourthly just because white slavery owners back in the day raped black slaves doesn't mean black women should avoid white men now. white men today having nothing to do with what their ancestors did. and even during slavery not every black woman who had sex with the slave owner was raped. a lot of slave owners and slaves had real relationships back then. because they really couldn't have relationships with those women the only way they could keep them in their house was to keep them as a slave title. 

lastly you talk about white disrespecting blacks? sorry to break it down to you but blacks are blacks worst enemy. a lot of young black men face pressure because they have to have street credit. and they got to be gangster enough to hang with the boys. and if you are not, you are called an uncle tom. if you don't speak like them you are accused of sounding white. i remember growing up and some people calling me white just because i liked to listen to pop music and saying that i sounded white because i used words like cool and wicked.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 21, 2009)

nia588 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> ...



You know Ms.Nia, everytime I read one of your threads, it never ceases to amaze me as to what a good job the white man brainwashing system has done on you. You seen to have this "oh slavery is in the past, and Mr. White man is the black womans, and black mans best friend ", well my misguided brainwashed,living in a  soap opera world, mentality,I hate
to break it to you,but the Slave master plantation system is still in effect. 

White people today, benefit directly from the many years of black forced labor. 
Blacks are still at the bottom of the economic ladder.
And this so called love affair that black women and white men are supposed to have had
during slavery, I have never seen any prof of it, only when Thomas Jefferson raped
Sally Hemmings, and how could you equate that with being love , when these black women 
were still considered "wenches" ,and Property of the white man , to be raped at their 
whim.

It seems that you are one of these sub -serviant Black women who, feels everything is ok
between blacks and whites in America.

Black American service women in the Army, are being raped and killed in Iraq, and the U.S. Military is covering it up. Do a google search on a black U.S. Army private named Williams.

Black men still make up 75% percent of American Prison population.

And overall , black Americans are still first fired and last hired, in corporate America.

So, please come back to the real world. Stop living in the White mans "Matrix".


----------



## froggy (Aug 21, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



you need to check out afro- romance.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

froggy said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...


no, he need to check into the 21st century


----------



## froggy (Aug 21, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



the white were treated the same way, by the egyptians, romans, barbarians,they got over it do the same.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 22, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> You know Ms.Nia, everytime I read one of your threads, it never ceases to amaze me as to what a good job the white man brainwashing system has done on you. You seen to have this "oh slavery is in the past, and Mr. White man is the black womans, and black mans best friend ", well my misguided brainwashed,living in a  soap opera world, mentality,I hate
> to break it to you,but the Slave master plantation system is still in effect.
> 
> White people today, benefit directly from the many years of black forced labor.
> ...



firstly is slavery not over? you know i have older relatives who are living and a part of the civil rights movement and they do not have this much hate towards whites (and they have actually would have a reason too because they experienced segregation and mass discrimination by whites.). the problems blacks have today is not because of the white man and slavery. the problems are by their own doing. with the drugs, out of wedlock births, welfare mamas, kids dropping out of high school, gangs and the list goes on. and the fact blacks are at the bottom of the economic ladder is their own doing as well. when you have young blacks having kids in the 10th grade or kids just dropping out for no reason, that's what happens when you don't finish high school, you generally wind up last when it comes to financially stability.

secondly, i don't believe everything is all peachy when it comes to blacks and whites in the country. i would be a fool to believe so. but what i don't believe is that whites are the cause of today's black issues. most of it is done by their own doing. black people cannot use the excuse any more "white man keeping me down". any black man or black woman can be successful in this country if they get educated and work hard. but sadly many of our people do not want to do the work that is required to be successful. many colleges will even expect blacks due to the mere fact that they are a minority. there are tons of programs for blacks in this country. but not enough blacks are taking advantage of them.

thirdly you talk about the sexual assault of black women in the military. it's not just black women it's white women,hispanic, asian women and all types of women who face sexual harassment and assault in the military. it is a known fact that many women face that kind of stuff in the military. it's not something that just happens to black women. hey there is even a rising number of men being sexual harassed in the military.

fourthly you talk about blacks making jail population. well who's fault is that. did the white man tell that black man to rob someone. did the white man tell that black to sell drugs on a street corner. did that white man tell that black man to hold up a store shoot someone to death. now i do agree that it is easier to prosecute a black man or hispanic man than it is to prosecute a white man in this country. but however if that black man had not done the crime in the first place he would not be on trial in the first place.

we need more accountability in the black community instead of playing the blame game all the time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2009)

Slavery is still actively practiced in at least 6 countries


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 22, 2009)

If one type of racism is justified, then ALL types of racism are. Equality means no special treatment.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 22, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slavery is still actively practiced in at least 6 countries



true that. but we live in the united states where slavery was abolished 144 years ago.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2009)

Yo!  Where'd 52nd go? Wuddup? Where he be at?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 22, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yo!  Where'd 52nd go? Wuddup? Where he be at?



Oh ... that's just so racist.


(Sorry for the stalking feeling, slow morning.)


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 22, 2009)

nia588 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > You know Ms.Nia, everytime I read one of your threads, it never ceases to amaze me as to what a good job the white man brainwashing system has done on you. You seen to have this "oh slavery is in the past, and Mr. White man is the black womans, and black mans best friend ", well my misguided brainwashed,living in a  soap opera world, mentality,I hate
> ...



Like my thread states Ms. Nia, the Slave masters "plantation system" still exist, although
slavery may have been abolished here in America. It exist in many American corporations.
I have experienced it first hand. Yes, Ms Nia, I worked in a Wall Street international investment bank.!

You seem to feel that blacks are responsible for all of the problems in the black community.!well, you must first accept the fact that, blacks do not control corporate, and or 
industrial America. The "old white Boy network" does.
This is why I hold white men accountable.Black people do not control who gets hired or fired here in America.Whites have a majority control in that area.These are facts that you must realize.

The Criminal Justice system is also controlled by the White majority. Black men are always
given longer, and harsher sentences than White males, when they stand before a "White Judge". %90 , Judges in America are White.

And many more Black women have been raped and Killed, in Iraq, and then their deaths
have been covered up to appear as suicide, than white females, and or hispanic. These are the cold hard facts Ms. Nia. So please, don't try to gloss over, or sugar coat the facts.
research my statements, and then get back to me on all these items I have just listed.

And remember, Stop living and thinking in the "White mans Matrix", Think out side the box
for a change! 
And yes, you have been brainwashed by the White mans sysstem.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2009)

Let's take up a collection to buy 52nd Street a one way ticket to the African mecca of his choice.

Just say the word


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 23, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 23, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> If one type of racism is justified, then ALL types of racism are. Equality means no special treatment.




No forms of racism are justified, if thats the case why accuse 52nd of being wrong and racist?


----------



## Maple (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you happen to notice that we now have a Black President????????????????


----------



## nia588 (Aug 23, 2009)

Maple said:


> Did you happen to notice that we now have a Black President????????????????



52nd will probably try and spin it and say it's all part of the conspiracy against the black man.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> deleted


 


Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > If one type of racism is justified, then ALL types of racism are. Equality means no special treatment.
> ...


 you might have got away with that hypocrisy, if the system didnt send out emails to notify people of new posts



			
				what you deleted said:
			
		

> No, this is false, no form of racism is justified, no excuses for anyone.


 
EXPOSED


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Did you happen to notice that we now have a Black President????????????????
> ...


so will the basshole
they are both angry racists


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 23, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



Ya that's why you dumb fuckers run such tight countries in Africa.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 23, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Did you happen to notice that we now have a Black President????????????????
> ...



Which is what it is, a conspiracy to pacify blacks and other minorities into thinking
that there is no more discrimination, and or racism in America. If you can read into a bold
faced conspiracy, and identify it Ms. Nia, it must be a conspiracy!.


----------



## B94 (Aug 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



If all black people thought like you, I'd have to become a white racist. I'm just glad all black people don't believe the hate you spew.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 24, 2009)

B94 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> ...



The hate, that the original White slave master haters,created.!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 24, 2009)

then leave.  go back to africa, chicken breath.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 24, 2009)

Shogun said:


> then leave.  go back to africa, chicken breath.



Oh, yes typical White boy response,"Go Back to Africa" as if you white European land stealers
sprung up from north American soil. 

I think the White Europeans need to high tail it back to Europe. We got Blood thirsty Arabs 
Flying Jet liners into high rise buildings trying to kill you people. And yes I know blacks died
in the terrorists attacks, on 9/11, but it was a whole lot more whites that got assasinated
Mr. Shogun,

Now who should leave America?


----------



## B94 (Aug 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> B94 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Did you know that most white people never owned slaves?  

I guess that doesnt matter to someone that wants a reason to hate.

.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > then leave.  go back to africa, chicken breath.
> ...



well, we DID create the nation you seem to be enjoying.. that is, unless you can name a single black man that had even the slightest input outside of bringing coffee to the WHITE MEN WHO WERE BUSY CREATING THE UNITED STATES....

We brought you along, slave, you don't get to choose where someone else goes just because your pussy is aching.

and, dark meat, if 9/11 was your idea of a successful one sided attack then you clearly don't understand what kind of destruction is played when the US strikes back.  There is not a single BLACK nation that could so much as dent the pinky toe of America.  Not one.  Hell, it's because whites are so benevolent that your kind have not been wiped out anyway.  If whites didn't keep genocides in check you'd kill yourself off.  Eh, Mr. RWANDA?


----------



## paperview (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> well, we DID create the nation you seem to be enjoying.. that is, unless you can name a single black man that had even the slightest input outside of bringing coffee to the WHITE MEN WHO WERE BUSY CREATING THE UNITED STATES.
> .......



I can name one for you:  Wentworth Cheswill.

You probably never heard of him. He was the first Black man in America ever elected to public office.

In NH. And he  is a Founding Father.

"He did not help to draft, nor did he sign, either the Declaration or the Constitution.* But, he did ride the same night as Paul Revere, making an all-night ride carrying the same message as Revere, to warn citizens of the imminent British invasion*. Unfairly, Revere&#8217;s ride is memorialized in a famous poem, but Cheswell&#8217;s is not."

More: AK Voices: Kevin Clarkson : The Other Paul Revere | adn.com

Not that you or anyone probably cares, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > well, we DID create the nation you seem to be enjoying.. that is, unless you can name a single black man that had even the slightest input outside of bringing coffee to the WHITE MEN WHO WERE BUSY CREATING THE UNITED STATES.
> ...



His father was biracial. Imagine that.


----------



## paperview (Aug 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


And his grandfather was a black slave.


According to the One Drop Rule, he was  black.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



His mother was white.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > well, we DID create the nation you seem to be enjoying.. that is, unless you can name a single black man that had even the slightest input outside of bringing coffee to the WHITE MEN WHO WERE BUSY CREATING THE UNITED STATES.
> ...





yea dude...  someone who rode a horse during the fictitious paul revere ride sure is a founding father.  



But, I guess when your bar is so low as to also include a guy whose founding father input was TAKING A BRITISH BULLET, ala Cripsus, I guess I shouldn't be too shocked.  For fucks sake.. you might as well consider every slave of thomas jefferson founding fathers as well.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> well, we DID create the nation you seem to be enjoying.. that is, unless you can name a single black man that had even the slightest input outside of bringing coffee to the WHITE MEN WHO WERE BUSY CREATING THE UNITED STATES....



bit ignorant and racist.

Black people have contributed a lot to this country. But it's stuff they just don't teach you in school. There were a lot of blacks who invented things that we use to day. And who was picking cotton in the fields? it was slaves.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > well, we DID create the nation you seem to be enjoying.. that is, unless you can name a single black man that had even the slightest input outside of bringing coffee to the WHITE MEN WHO WERE BUSY CREATING THE UNITED STATES....
> ...



peanut butter and stop lights didn't write the constitution or create the US.  Sorry to burst your bubble this side of February.  Picked cotton didn't create a nation.  I realize that it's posh to conjure up token individuals for the sake of inclusion but.. we can play "spot the negro" in any image relating to the founding fathers all day long if you want.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Jackass, the consititution was written by rich white men who's sole purpose was to protect and uplift and maintain other rich white men, people like your poor jackass were not a part of that.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> then leave.  go back to africa, chicken breath.



Carry your ugly jackass back to the caves of Europe you under-evolved Neanderthal.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > then leave.  go back to africa, chicken breath.
> ...



I think i'll go ahead and stick around in this white creation which is the United States, thanks.

tell me more about "under-evolved" banana eater.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...



yea.. that.. and the creation of this nation which you so enjoy..  

Can't find an equivalent nation in Africa, can we?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The fag from Missouri still doesn't get it, so the Superstar will not repeat it, rich white men wrote the Constitution for the benefit of other like minded rich white men to maintain that privilege, not for sorry trailer trash raised crackers like yourself who were considered no better than ******* when they wrote it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



get this through your cranium you cave nymph, white people like you are not native to the US so no white man has any right telling blacks to go back to anywhere especially since blacks have almost a 400 year recorded history in this country and the white men who wrote it the Constitution didn't write it for the benefit of poor crackers like yourself who were nearly the equivalent of ******* obviously, and this even holds true to this day so keep juggling their nuts in your miserable mouth, praising white men who would not see idiots like you as their equal.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




again, tarbaby.. that same white loving system is still the exact same white creation that you seem to prefer over ANY option you have in Africa.  Spare me your downlow sweet talk, criminal.  Even white farmers enjoyed the new federal gov more than your kind does free education when there is a liquor store to rob.  Maybe you should read the Autobiography of Ben Franklin instead of The Tupac Conspiracy, burrhead.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



we sure as hell ARE native to the government system that defines the United States, field slave.  Sorry to burst your black power but...  hey.. history is deeper than your ability to map your ancestors.

so, Yes, in fact.. if YOU don't like the UNITED STATES then go ahead and take your faggot black ass back to ANY nation in Africa.  But you won't.. because you know goddamn well that THIS white creation is exponentially better than any tribal, aids infested culture you'd have to live in back in the motherland.

ps.. blacks didn't come to this land fist, dummy.  You can't predate whites in global exploration by waving around the number 400.  Hell, for MOST of that 400 you were on a fucking farm anyway.  Not a whole lot of nation building in between rows of cotton, Toby.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> peanut butter and stop lights didn't write the constitution or create the US.  Sorry to burst your bubble this side of February.  Picked cotton didn't create a nation.  I realize that it's posh to conjure up token individuals for the sake of inclusion but.. we can play "spot the negro" in any image relating to the founding fathers all day long if you want.



well if you want to get racial here. let's talk about how this land you claim white people done. you are forgetting the mere fact this country was stolen from the native Indians. white people came to America murdered thousands maybe millions of native American took their land, rape their women. They gave them alcohol and turned them into alcoholics.

You know if you want claim in building a country and defending people in the past who killed thousands of people and took their country. then go ahead. maybe you are right blacks had nothing to do with building this country.

i love my white brothers and sisters. but you are racist. you give white people a bad name.


----------



## paperview (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Educate yourself.  He was in American Revolution and yes, did warn the NH Citizens the British were coming, as well as other duties:

"*Wentworth Cheswell* (11 April 1746  8 March 1817) was an African-American teacher, American Revolutionary War veteran, assessor, auditor, selectman and Justice of the Peace. He is considered the first African American elected to public office, as well as the first archaeologist in New Hampshire."

Does it make you feel better to deny him a tribute?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



none of which makes him a FOUNDING FATHER outside of your desire to be laughably inclusive, history be damned.




Niel Armstrong had a dog.. Thank god Canines helped build NASA to what it is today!



here is the list... knock yourself out calling wiki racist for not including tokens.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Founding_Fathers_of_the_United_States


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Dumb cracker, whites are *NOT* native to the US, you descend from immigrants, a lot of whom were criminals and rejects looking for a new start, your people are not native to this land, people like Superstar Bass'grandmother are Native Americans because they descend from the earliest inhabitants in the US. Just as Afrikaneers are not native to South Africa you and your people are not native to America, why play stupid and pretend this fact isn't true?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think its ironic, because I consistly see (and very pleased to see how accepted it is) a skin black man with a fat nasty white women.

I would say a hell of a lot more black men are stealing our white women! And amen to the ones that take the fat nasty ones off the white man's hands!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > peanut butter and stop lights didn't write the constitution or create the US.  Sorry to burst your bubble this side of February.  Picked cotton didn't create a nation.  I realize that it's posh to conjure up token individuals for the sake of inclusion but.. we can play "spot the negro" in any image relating to the founding fathers all day long if you want.
> ...



Native Americans didn't create the Untied States, tonto.  Are you similarly frustrated when history doesn't provide you with worthwhile rebuttals elsewhere?

Facts are facts, crackerjack.  Name the negro founding father that isn't a contrived token status.  Let's hear the name of the James Madison of black founding fathers.  Aaron Burr, perhaps.  The Franklin, Washington or Jefferson of black founding father heritage.  Not some honorary bullshit meant to polish up February.. let's see an actual name for an actual man who sat around the fucking Federal Documents and debated over federal powers which belonged to a black man.

spare me your fragile labels and start posting evidence, snatch.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Put your glasses back on jiggy.. "native to the government system that defines the United States" is a true statement.  Again, i'll play "spot the negro at the signing of the Constitution" all day long.  

and, please...  you probably don't really want to bring up rejects and criminals with YOUR demographic in gen pop right this very second, eh?

Like I've said.. name the nation in Africa that rivals the WHITE CREATION you enjoy today and I'll pay for your one way plane ticket.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


how do you know shitgun doesnt have any Native American in him?
and wow, you seem to like using racial epithets as much as he does
but, he is known as an all around asshole
whats your excuse?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

It's like Wheres Waldo!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Put your glasses back on jiggy.. "native to the government system that defines the United States" is a true statement.  Again, i'll play "spot the negro at the signing of the Constitution" all day long.



Retard, what the hell is "native to the government system that defines the United States" supposed to entail? The system this country is founded upon is not "native"to white people, you make up BS for the hell of it that makes no damn sense just to want to be right about something



> and, please...  you probably don't really want to bring up rejects and criminals with YOUR demographic in gen pop right this very second, eh?



Its a well known fact that criminals and rejects were a sizable amount of the first whites in America, meanwhile the first blacks in America were not slaves and criminal rejects.



> Like I've said.. name the nation in Africa that rivals the WHITE CREATION you enjoy today and I'll pay for your one way plane ticket.



Ancient Egypt trumps any so called creation by whites, in fact whites copied Anient Egypt and can't even duplicate the pyramids that were built over 6,000 years ago. America is not a white creation, thje America that Americans know today was built by all races, American culture as it is known today would not exist without blacks, from the food, music, clothes, certain crops, slang, etc


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




SphincterGun is not an ethnic Native America, ie, having any membership in any Native American Nation, the Bass' grandmother, is however a Native American of Seminole and Creeks heritage.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


how do YOU know what he is
unless he has told you?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

*
Retard, what the hell is "native to the government system that defines the United States" supposed to entail? The system this country is founded upon is not "native"to white people, you make up BS for the hell of it that makes no damn sense just to want to be right about something*

Again, you are mind-bogglingly stupid.  Hell, Africa doesn't even have magna carta babysteps that europe installed hundreds of years ago.  Western democracy, in FACT, developed in white nations.  Nary a single Africa nation that wasn't colonized by whites (south africa) has ANYTHING even REMOTELY resembling the federal, liberty loving gov that you enjoy to this very day.  So, yes.. the US is very much founded in a culture native to whites.

Again, I'll trade factual examples all day long. 

*
Its a well known fact that criminals and rejects were a sizable amount of the first whites in America, meanwhile the first blacks in America were not slaves and criminal rejects.*

"a sizable amount" is a pretty ambiguous statement, eh dark meat?  Lord fucking knows that the Pennsylvania quakers, and other religious people from Euro, might just differ with you.  This isn't austrailia, dumbass.  And, to be honest, those slaves that made it here, were they left in Africa, would have been busy selling each other and conducting tribal warfare to even add the slightest hint of reality to your Amistad Fantasy.

*
Ancient Egypt trumps any so called creation by whites, in fact whites copied Anient Egypt and can't even duplicate the pyramids that were built over 6,000 years ago. America is not a white creation, thje America that Americans know today was built by all races, American culture as it is known today would not exist without blacks, from the food, music, clothes, certain crops, slang, etc*


EGYPT???  and you want to talk about SLAVES, you dumb ape?  

Can't build pyramids?  Are you fucking retarded?  We can build skyscrapers and you think we CANT build a mud block triangle?  

And yes, jiggy, AMERICA is a white creation.  period.  point. blank.  Until you start naming off black founding fathers your "nuh huh" rebuttals have the validity of Pee Wee Herman in a skin flick theatre.  black culture didn't create the Constitution, dummy.  Again, peanut butter and blues music is not what ALLOWS YOU TO ENJOY THE LIBERTIES PRESERVED BY A WHITE INVENTION CALLED THE CONSTITUTION.




feel free to start naming names any time now, kong.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



In fact I am 1/16 Cherokee.  My mother enjoyed a grant for college because of her 1/8th.  


DUH DUHH DUHHHHHHH...   failure strikes the basshole again!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Okay, I'm not gonna Cheswill didn't make the ride, I don't know.  I shall have to read up on that.  What I do know is that Paul Revere DIDN'T make the ride, he spent the night in jail, so your cite, claiming Cheswill made the ride the same as Paul Revere...well, it loses some credibility.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 25, 2009)

Over 117K black women are marrying white guys in America. And these women tend to be the cream of the crop according to the newscast.

The reason: Black women are going to college and getting good jobs. Black men aren't. These successful black women want a mate on par with them.

Honestly I see it as law school. Although there are are not a lot of minorities at my school other than Asians. The black students are my school tend to be women. I would say 80%+!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j30aP2sg2ms]YouTube - Interracial Dating--Black Women and White Men[/ame]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




  The Bass is one quarter with a mother thats 1/2, but neither of us claimed any college granted based on it because we identify as black. Funny that blacks with even 1/16 white ancestry can't claim anything white as far as college as privilege but crackers who claim to have 1/16 Cherokee claim college scholarships


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


what "privilage" do "whites" get?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




Damn, sounds like your life is fucked. You can either suck it up and be a man or you could hang yourself in the nearest tree... either way your still a racist loser.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



she was 1/8th, dummy.  I'm 1/16.  and I never claimed anything related to it.  So much for your ability to comprehend...

ps.. sounds like you CHOSE not to partake of what was available to you.  don't blame whitey because you chose poorly.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> *
> 
> 
> Again, you are mind-bogglingly stupid.  Hell, Africa doesn't even have magna carta babysteps that europe installed hundreds of years ago.  Western democracy, in FACT, developed in white nations.  Nary a single Africa nation that wasn't colonized by whites (south africa) has ANYTHING even REMOTELY resembling the federal, liberty loving gov that you enjoy to this very day.  So, yes.. the US is very much founded in a culture native to whites.*


*


 Europe was feudal with kings, queens, dukes, and princes in charge, not Democracies which is recent in Europe, but democracies and elections are not native to Europeans you idiot. The US was not founded as a freedom loving liberty democracy you idiot, at the time it was founded only property owning white males could vote, blacks, whether slave and or free and women did not have the same privilege, thus the US was not founded as a democracy, but rather as a  timocracy and oligarchy, there is nothing "white" about any of those types of governments.






			"a sizable amount" is a pretty ambiguous statement, eh dark meat?  Lord fucking knows that the Pennsylvania quakers, and other religious people from Euro, might just differ with you.  This isn't austrailia, dumbass.  And, to be honest, those slaves that made it here, were they left in Africa, would have been busy selling each other and conducting tribal warfare to even add the slightest hint of reality to your Amistad Fantasy.
		
Click to expand...


Faggot, s sizable amount of the first whites in America were criminals  who were used as cheap labor, end of story.







			EGYPT???  and you want to talk about SLAVES, you dumb ape?  [./quote]

POWs, not true slaves, existed in Ancient Egypt you cave bunny and slaves did not build the pyramids either.




			Can't build pyramids?  Are you fucking retarded?  We can build skyscrapers and you think we CANT build a mud block triangle?  

Click to expand...



Nope, the Great Pyramid of Giza has not been duplicated and scientists today still haven't figured it out.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## nia588 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Native Americans didn't create the Untied States, tonto.  Are you similarly frustrated when history doesn't provide you with worthwhile rebuttals elsewhere?
> 
> Facts are facts, crackerjack.  Name the negro founding father that isn't a contrived token status.  Let's hear the name of the James Madison of black founding fathers.  Aaron Burr, perhaps.  The Franklin, Washington or Jefferson of black founding father heritage.  Not some honorary bullshit meant to polish up February.. let's see an actual name for an actual man who sat around the fucking Federal Documents and debated over federal powers which belonged to a black man.
> 
> spare me your fragile labels and start posting evidence, snatch.



but this is their country. Europeans just stole it from. but anyway moving on.

do you know why there were no blacks in the political process and part of the constitution? it's not because blacks were not capable and didn't want to. but because they were not allowed to. black slaves were not even allowed to learn how to read. so it's the racist thugs back then they didn't want black people a part of it. not because black people were not capable.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> In fact I am 1/16 Cherokee.  My mother enjoyed a grant for college because of her 1/8th.



You might might be 1/16 Cherokee, but you are definitely 100% asshole! 

C. Bass you have more than a legitimate reason to be highly prejudicial toward Shogun!


----------



## nia588 (Aug 25, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Over 117K black women are marrying white guys in America. And these women tend to be the cream of the crop according to the newscast.
> 
> The reason: Black women are going to college and getting good jobs. Black men aren't. These successful black women want a mate on par with them.
> 
> ...



this is true indeed. it's hard for black women to find a black man at their equal career and financially wise. 70% of overall black university students are women. for a long time black women just remained single until they found the right black man. but now they are getting tired of waiting and are looking outside their race for love. i have a cousin who's quite successful and she's married to a white man.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

*
 Europe was feudal with kings, queens, dukes, and princes in charge, not Democracies which is recent in Europe, but democracies and elections are not native to Europeans you idiot. The US was not founded as a freedom loving liberty democracy you idiot, at the time it was founded only property owning white males could vote, blacks, whether slave and or free and women did not have the same privilege, thus the US was not founded as a democracy, but rather as a  timocracy and oligarchy, there is nothing "white" about any of those types of governments.*


indeed, again, until the MAGNA CARTA.  Tell me, blackjuice... what is the name of the Africa Magna Carta?

And, seriously.. if you don't think the US was founded on liberty then it's no wonder why you are such a fucking scholarly failure.  Yes, it applied to whites.. but that is because the US was a WHITE INVENTION.  You didn't change the US into some African model due to civil rights, jiggy.  Instead, WE WHITE PEOPLE, benevolent souls that we are, ALLOWED you to enjoy equal footing.  Nothing more, nothing less.  Another gold star in the history of WHITEY.


*
Faggot, s sizable amount of the first whites in America were criminals  who were used as cheap labor, end of story.
*


again, nigsta, "a sizable amount" is a totally bullshit ambiguous concept.  Pilgrims, Quakers and other British colony investments would beg to differ.  Cheap labor wasn't comprised of Europe's prisons, stupid.  Sorry to burst your BET thought bubble.



*
POWs, not true slaves, existed in Ancient Egypt you cave bunny and slaves did not build the pyramids either.*




now you are just getting stupid.  POWs sound like the kind of bullshit excuse you'd make in Rwanda.  Seriously, go read a book.  The origin of your fucking old testament tells a completely different story than that which you are too goddamn dumb to realize is funnier than your hair is strait.


*
Nope, the Great Pyramid of Giza has not been duplicated and scientists today still haven't figured it out.*


yea dude.. you keep thinking that.




We can build a fucking canal that connects the atlantic and the pacific and YOU think we can't stack mud bricks into a triangle shaped pile!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > In fact I am 1/16 Cherokee.  My mother enjoyed a grant for college because of her 1/8th.
> ...



I'd rather be an asshole than a racist, ya goyim hating zionist.  Lord knows it takes a giant leap of the imagination to fathom the boards most racist jew validating ethnic hatred.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Native Americans didn't create the Untied States, tonto.  Are you similarly frustrated when history doesn't provide you with worthwhile rebuttals elsewhere?
> ...



um.. no.. not moving on..  I agree, blacks have a valid part of the American identity NOW.  But, when it comes to the creation of the United States.. sorry, that was a white construct.

I never said blacks were incapable of the concepts Jefferson gave us; but I DID say that, historically, none were even remotely present.  Thats a fact, jack.

You can call the likes of Washington and Jefferson racist thugs all you want... but i'm betting jacks, joes and dominoes that you won't take YOUR silly fucking ass out of the borders of their creations.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Over 117K black women are marrying white guys in America. And these women tend to be the cream of the crop according to the newscast.
> ...



I good friend of mine is married to a black chick.. have been married for almost 15 years.  I applaud such a relationship. 

Now, sit back and wait for the bass to respond to both of these examples...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Over 117K black women are marrying white guys in America. And these women tend to be the cream of the crop according to the newscast.
> ...



Similar financial state and career should not be criteria for looking for love, there isn't a lack of loving black men out there for black women, if they want to flock to people outside their race the black man isn't the blame, its the superficial nature of some of these women thats the blame.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...






TOLD YA!

so, in recap, the bass demands that successful, educated black women throw caution to the wind and become a ghetto baby mamma for some dude destined for prison.  You know, INSTEAD of finding love whatever the color it manifests itself as.  Pure racism.  Whites felt that was back in Archie Bunker's days too.


but, hey.. clearly only the white guy pointing out the total lack of black influence to the Constitution is racist.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 25, 2009)

i wasn't calling Washington and Jefferson racist thugs directly. most white people back then in general were racist. (actually Jefferson probably wasn't that racist due to his relationship with Sally Hemings. even if they were not having an affair it's clear he did care about her and her kids). But my point was in general blacks couldn't excel back then because of racism.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> i wasn't calling Washington and Jefferson racist thugs directly. most white people back then in general were racist. (actually Jefferson probably wasn't that racist due to his relationship with Sally Hemings. even if they were not having an affair it's clear he did care about her and her kids). But my point was in general blacks couldn't excel back then of racism back then.



again, I don't dispute the social limitation on blacks then.. but that doesn't mean that that our founding fathers, and the constitution, in any way were influenced by blacks.  It's just not the case that the origin of this nation was anything other than a WHITE social project.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Similar financial state and career should not be criteria for looking for love, there isn't a lack of loving black men out there for black women, if they want to flock to people outside their race the black man isn't the blame, its the superficial nature of some of these women thats the blame.



well financial state are things to take into account. men in general do not like it when their women is making more money and have higher position than them work wise. now since there is such a large number of successful black women and a lesser number of successful black you find often (even in the hood this happens) black women taking care of their men by paying rent,bills,food and their clothes.

i cannot tell the amount of men i see my female relatives taking care of because they are bring home the bacon while their men sit around hanging with the boys.

and it's not just successful black women marrying outside their race. a lot of black men marry white women once they get financial successful. but it's done for different reasons. black men tend to marry white men because they think of a white woman as a prize or trophy wife. now im not saying all black men marrying white women because of this. because there are many black men who happen to just fall in love with a white women without intentionally looking for a white woman. but generally you find lots of black men marry white men because they think is a trophy.


----------



## paperview (Aug 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


Your own link
 Goofbucket - includes him as a Founding Father:

The *Founding Fathers of the United States* were the political leaders who signed the Declaration of Independence in 1776 or* otherwise took part in the American Revolution in winning American independence from Great Britain..."


*
Cheswell DID take part in the Revolution in addition to warning his countrymen of the British coming.

You keep wanting to deny him his honor, and I'm not really sure why.

[I've been too busy today to read all the posts, but I will say, from the few I've read: you sure sound like a suffering bastard...]


----------



## Shogun (Aug 26, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



HA!

thats awfully funny, tex.. I've searched the entire page more than a few times for CHESSWELL and I sure don't see any hits.  Perhaps that is because you, again, rely on laughable standards and blind inclusion to ASSUME "founding father" means "anyone who was alive in 1776"




Sorry, brainchild...  being alive or fighting in the rev war doesn't equate WRITING THE FUCKING DOCUMENTS THAT FRAMES OUR FEDERAL SYSTEM.




again, Niel Armstrong had a dog...  Apparently, the first canine to walk on the moon by proxy!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 26, 2009)

ps, beyotch... You can save your dimestore psych for the next person to come along who gives a fuck about your observations; I'm not he.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 26, 2009)

It was white Americans that fought and died to the sum of 360K (Union side) to free the slaves. They fought hard and gave their lives for it! Strokes Kevin Kennedy will say that it was to preserve the Union, which is true. But why did the Confederate sucede, because of slavery. Make no mistake the Civil War was over slavery!

The American Civil War was primarily fought by WHITE Americans! The 360K dead were primarily WHITE soldiers!

Maybe Black Racists like C. Base and 52nd should give thanks to the families of these dead soldiers! Many of whose families had their seeds wiped from the Earth, since they lost all their sons!


----------



## paperview (Aug 26, 2009)

Shogun said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


I was right.  You really are a suffering bastard.


----------



## paperview (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathaniel Folsom wasn't listed on that page either, but he was surely a Founding Father.

Nathaniel_Folsom

To repeat again -
From YOUR link: "The *Founding Fathers of the United States* were the political leaders who signed the Declaration of Independence in 1776 *
---->  or
** otherwise took part in the American Revolution in winning American independence from Great Britain..."*


----------



## Shogun (Aug 26, 2009)

yea!  Drummer boys in phalanx regiments ARE JUST LIKE THOMAS JEFFERSON!





Hey, include whatever you need to in order to feel inclusive; history be damned.  If YOU want to believe that James Madison's opinion of Federalism was no more influential on the founding of our nation than any ole pvt. soldier then so be it.  CLEARLY you do not comprehend how hilarious your standard is.  But, Niel Armstrong's Nasa dog gets it.


----------



## paperview (Aug 26, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea!  Drummer boys in phalanx regiments ARE JUST LIKE THOMAS JEFFERSON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is ranking their pecking order, brainiac.

It is simply a fact the revolutionaries who brought about this nation, from Adams to Paine, to Cheswill to black and white soldiers alike who fought in it, ARE the founding fathers of the country.

They fought for it. They FOUNDED it, get that?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 26, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > yea!  Drummer boys in phalanx regiments ARE JUST LIKE THOMAS JEFFERSON!
> ...



hehehe.. Thomas Jefferson's slaves.. CLEARLY founding fathers!

no.. sorry.  the very basis of our origin of gov wasn't taking input from just anyone who happened to be alive at the time.  It speaks volumes that you'd rather ignore the prerogatives of those who DID found this nation just to be falsely inclusive.  Hell, what black "founding father" wouldn't count blacks as 4/5th of a person for census purposes??


----------



## paperview (Aug 26, 2009)

Shogun said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


If it makes you feel better to malign the Patriots for fought (and died) for our Country, then you just go right on ahead laughing and mocking them, Mister "shogun."

The readers can decide what kind of person you are.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 26, 2009)

paperview said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



patriots who fought are not automatically founding fathers any more than a soldier in iraq DECIDED TO INVADE, dummy.  Silly little guilt trips might work on your kids but, unfortunately, historic fact is a little more concrete than your sense of inclusion.



"the readers can decide what kind of  person you are"!



welcome to USMB, ****.


----------



## manifold (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 26, 2009)

nia588 said:


> [
> well financial state are things to take into account. men in general do not like it when their women is making more money and have higher position than them work wise. now since there is such a large number of successful black women and a lesser number of successful black you find often (even in the hood this happens) black women taking care of their men by paying rent,bills,food and their clothes.



Superstar Bass disagrees, if a man is working a decent job and able to contribute to the household thats all thats needed. Spirituality, trust and loving are the key ingredients that make a marriage successful.

i cannot tell the amount of men i see my female relatives taking care of because they are bring home the bacon while their men sit around hanging with the boys.



> and it's not just successful black women marrying outside their race. a lot of black men marry white women once they get financial successful. but it's done for different reasons. black men tend to marry white men because they think of a white woman as a prize or trophy wife. now im not saying all black men marrying white women because of this. because there are many black men who happen to just fall in love with a white women without intentionally looking for a white woman. but generally you find lots of black men marry white men because they think is a trophy.



That white women are seen as prizes nonsense is just what it is, nonsense and a myth that some black women drum up when they see a black man and white woman together, but when its a black woman and white man its never the other way around.


----------



## gautama (Aug 30, 2009)

The Black Racist BULLSHIT seems to never end with their whining in the areas of self-pity, delusional victimhood, and a sense of parasitic entitlement. Their unmitigated CRAP is countered in my thread of 9 sections entitled: "Black Racism's ARROGANCE".


----------



## GRX Dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...




Because you're really a black yourself, aren't you? I don't know, I haven't seen you in person but you sound more to me like another uneducated white liberal authoritarian.

Justified or not, you have absolutely no right to coerce someone else into a punishment they were not responsible for. No one alive today that was _born in the U.S._ owns a slave. Most people living today are at the most part, byproducts of the civil rights movement.

But here's where it gets interesting. The White Liberal Trash like yourself just wants to ensure this country makes the same mistakes over and over again. When will your ilk ever get it through your thick skulls that the key to solving racism is not by continuing down an authoritarian path!? Rhetorical question, it's not so much you don't get it, it's that people like you just don't even give a damn!

So long as the politicians are able to sell welfare and Affirmative Action to get popular votes, no matter how authoritarian in reality it is to all people, you'll keep biting the hook and sinker


----------



## cunclusion (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahh ignrorance just flows from threads like this one. People adhering to political views that are old, personal views that are incoherent or borderline idiotic. Man we need to take care of our own before looking outward that is our problem. Need to ignore the skeptics, dumbasses like gautama and work on what we are suppose to do.


----------



## caela (Sep 2, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



1) Racism is NEVER justified no matter what color skin you have.

2) Respect is something you earn on a personal basis not something that one group simply hands over to another group. Basic courtesy and good manners should be a given in any initial meeting but true _Respect_ only comes with time and familiarity.

3) White men couldn't steal black women if the black women weren't willing to go. To imply otherwise denigrates black women by also implying that they have no will of their own and the black women I know are some of the strongest willed I have ever met. They wouldn't be with ANY man (black, white, brown, or purple with polks-dots) unless they CHOSE to be.

4) Blacks are doing a good enough job of destroying their family units without any help from anyone else. All you have to do is look at the rising rates of single parenthood to see that and often (though not always) the parents are both black. This isn't just a black problem however as it is also happening with other races, just at a notably slower rate.

5) It's not just whites that are homosexual and I don't see why thinking that a homosexual couple should be allowed to sign the same civil contract that a straight couple is, is harmful to the black community.

6) Since most people don't actually want to fight a civil war, if you actually believe your own BS,  your choice is clear, you must buy a plane ticket and leave America for the country of your choice.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 2, 2009)

caela said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> ...


To:Caela
From:52ndStreet

1."racism is never justified",Wrong. Not when you are constantly being subjected to racism
by a majority race, that has no respect for your minority race, throughout their entire
societal system. Minority reverse racism,directed at the oppressor racist race is a natural 
and expected response, in order to deal with a constant oppressive racist society, controlled by Whites, for the benefit of Whites.

2."Respect is something you Earn" Black people have been disrespected in America since its inception. Blacks are still being disrespected systematically in America, therefore they
are not going to be respectful towards White people,because of this constant ,current and historical disrespect from Whites.Wrong again.

3."White men are not stealing Black women." Wrong again, White men are manipulating a system, that
facilitates the acquisition of Black women, another form of stealing Black women, by way 
black male underemployment, black men are railroaded into the American Prison system by
a racists Judicial system, and our women are being Psychologically brainwashed into believing that their black men are not good enough for them, by the society on a whole, and the media indoctrination system of White male , and white female false superiority.

4."Blacks are doing a good job at destroying their family unit" Wrong again!, Blacks in America live with the matrix of White manipulation and influence. It is the White racists systematic societal effects, that have caused the Black family to disintegrate, at its current
pace , and has caused the situation the Black males and Females , currently find themselves in, Blacks are not creating government policy,Whites are.Even though the President is now half Black, a mulatto , which is just another form of mind control,
electing a black President to install a false sense of racial equality or harmony, when it
does not really exist.

5."Its not just Whites that are Homosexual, or this will not harm the Black community"Wrong again. There are more white homosexuals in America when compared to blacks in America. Homosexual marriage , or to legitimize an abnormal lifestyle, confuses, young black impressionable minds , into thinking that this may be a lifestyle choice, when in actuality, it is just another form of racial genocide, as a homosexual 
couple can not reproduce themselves.Thus this is another form of destruction for the Black
community.

6."Most people wont fight a civil war , or just go back to Africa"Wrong again. Many minorities, are aware as to what the majority whites are doing and are up to, not only in America, but all over the world.So the war may start within America, and the war may also 
be at Americas borders.So , you will have problems within America, and at your front and back door.!At the Mexican, and Canadian Borders.!?


----------



## caela (Sep 2, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> caela said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Wow. I'm not even going to bother responding to this point by point. All I can say is that I am sorry you have so little faith or respect for your own "race" and that you harbour so much anger toward others. Your posting makes it very clear that the first (and apparently only) thing you see when you look at people is their skin colour and this is a failing that falls on YOU and you alone. You can fling out all the rhetoric about how blacks in general (and you in particular) have been oppressed down through the ages but at the end of the day how you live your life is YOUR choice.

Oh and if you ever spouted off that shit about black women being brainwashed and manipulated in some of front of my friend or co-workers...you'd be bitchslapped. They make their own choices. Some only date black men. Some prefer white men and some simply like men in general so long as they fit certain criteria such as intelligence, holding a steady job, treating them well etc. No black man is entitled to a black woman simply because he's black and the man SHE has chosen to be with isn't. If a black man wants a black woman (actually this statement is true for just about any race of women) then he needs to step up, be a man and treat her properly.

Racism and oppression based on race won't end until _everyone_ stops judging each other the basis of the amount of melanin under they skin. You can talk about the "white race" all you want and spout your shit about black superiority and the purity of the black race and keeping yourselves seperate but you know what? That makes you as much of a bigot as the white skinheads yelling the same thing. You're both wrong and neither is justified.

Not that you'll agree with anything I said so I am done now.

ETA: O.k. not quite done. In my initial post, under #6 I didn't say most people didn't want to fight a civil war OR go back to Africa. I said that they don't want to fight a civil war so YOU had to go to whichever country you choose, whether that country is in Africa, Asia, Europe, the Middle East, wherever you think you'd be happy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndstreet, 

You keep bringing up reparations, so tell me how much money would it take to appease you?

Can you trace your lineage to a certain plantation or slaveholder?

You do realize that no victims or perpetrators are alive today?

You also realize that there were numerous free negro slave owners( 3,000 black slave-owners in the ante-bellum United States) as well. So how can you sort out which negro derived from slaves or slaveholders?

One could argue the majority of negros in America don't know who their father is so tracing their lineage would be a daunting task.

I'd argue the reparations claim is one more attempt to turn african-Americans into victims. It sends a damaging message to the african-American community.

The GNP of black America is so large that it makes the African-American community the 10th most prosperous "nation" in the world. American blacks on average enjoy per capita incomes in the range of twenty to fifty times that of blacks living in any of the African nations from which they were allegedly kidnapped.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

caela said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > caela said:
> ...



Well of course you wont respond, because you know the responses that I post to your
logic are in fact factual and correct. And I don't judge people by their skin color, that would be illogical.
52ndStreet.


----------



## GRX Dragon (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Well of course you wont respond, because you know the responses that I post to your
> logic are in fact factual and correct. And I don't judge people by their skin color, that would be illogical.
> 52ndStreet.



And authoritarian actions being justified is somehow logical? Riiight...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> caela said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Speaking of not responding, why are you ignoring the questions I posed to you?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > caela said:
> ...



I am not ignoring your questions, I have answered your questions before, like I stated earlier, the reparations questions will always be there.
White decendants of slave owners, will always be viewed as people who benefited from
many years of free labor provided by blacks, that did in fact enrich Ameirca, during slavery and beyound, and this wealth has been transfered to modern day white America, or has been converted.
As a matter of fact, all Whites have benefited from the forced unpaid labor of Black slaves, from the times of slavery,
to our present day modern capitalistic system.


----------



## GRX Dragon (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I am not ignoring your questions, I have answered your questions before, like I stated earlier, the reparations questions will always be there.
> White decendants of slave owners, will always be viewed as people who benefited from
> many years of free labor provided by blacks, that did in fact enrich Ameirca, during slavery and beyound, and this wealth has been transfered to modern day white America, or has been converted.
> As a matter of fact, all Whites have benefited from the forced unpaid labor of Black slaves, from the times of slavery,
> to our present day modern capitalistic system.



So rather than working together to find a solution that benefits everyone, you just want to continue with century-old blame that'll divide racial issues even more. How pitiful you are, but I still challenge your claim you're black and not really just more of the same white liberal trash.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



No you've never answered any of my questions and your not answering them now. I want to know how much money in reparations do you think is fair? And apparently you're not acknowledging the thousands of black slave owners. 

How much was whites enriched during slavery? 

Can you trace your lineage to a certain slaveholder? 

Can you show damages done through acts of slavery?

Fact:
Your premise is a false assumption that only whites have benefited from slavery. If slave labor created wealth for Americans, then obviously it has created wealth for black Americans as well, including the descendants of slaves. The GNP of black America is so large that it makes the African-American community the 10th most prosperous "nation" in the world. American blacks on average enjoy per capita incomes in the range of twenty to fifty times that of blacks living in any of the African nations from which they were allegedly kidnapped. 

Fact:
Slavery existed for thousands of years before the Atlantic slave trade was born, and in all societies. But in the thousand years of its existence, there never was an anti-slavery movement until white Christians - Englishmen and Americans -- created one. If not for the anti-slavery attitudes and military power of white Englishmen and Americans, the slave trade would not have been brought to an end. If not for the sacrifices of white soldiers and a white American president who gave his life to sign the Emancipation Proclamation, blacks in America would still be slaves. If not for the dedication of Americans of all ethnicities and colors to a society based on the principle that all men are created equal, blacks in America would not enjoy the highest standard of living of blacks anywhere in the world, and indeed one of the highest standards of living of any people in the world. They would not enjoy the greatest freedoms and the most thoroughly protected individual rights anywhere. Where is the gratitude of black America and its leaders for those gifts? 

Only a tiny minority of Americans ever owned slaves. This is true even for those who lived in the ante-bellum South where only one white in five was a slaveholder. Why should their descendants owe a debt? What about the descendants of the 350,000 Union soldiers who died to free the slaves? They gave their lives. What possible moral principle would ask them to pay (through their descendants) again?

These facts come from David Horowitz and I challenge you to disprove them.

Now, I've given you facts and I've asked you questions, are you going to answer the questions or keep dodging them like a little coward?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Your questions are absurd, and illogical, and does not mention the fact that All whites in 
America reaped the benefits of slavery, weather their ancestors owned slaves or not.
Blacks are still at the bottom of the American socioeconomic system. Your questions fails 
to also acknowledge the fact that this forced unpaid labor allowed whites to enrich 
themselves, and is a theft from the Black slaves!, and to this day nothing has been done
to correct this theft from Black American  slaves!. You try to dilute the issue by bringing up 
irrellivent issues surrounding the topic of slavery.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 3, 2009)

nice dodge.  I guess retorting is a bit more difficult than robbing liquor stores.


I hope you are not holding your breath on those reparations, dude.  THAT is a pipe dream that will never happen above and beyond racist affirmative action.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Well you've shown yourself to be a coward. 

What about blacks? Did they not reap any beneifits?

Asking how much in reparations in irrelevant?

Asking if you can prove you're a direct descendent is irrelevant?

Asking about the thousands of black slaveowners is irrelevant?

Asking about the hundreds of thousands of white men that fought and died to free your your people is irrelevant?

You are the one that's irrelevant as well as being a coward that cannot answer simple direct questions.

You really should stop spouting off bullshit that you cannot prove and refuse to defend.


----------



## GRX Dragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, tell us how blacks aren't benefiting from capitalism today. After all, the poorest homeless black man today is most likely even wealthier than most blacks during the civil rights era.


----------



## caela (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> caela said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



LMAO...If you got the idea that I think anything you said was correct then you really are delusional.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 3, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > At least you openly admit you support racism.
> ...


 
Is that you, Van?


----------



## dfwhite19438 (Sep 3, 2009)

You nitwit how many true blacks to you think are still running around in America take Obama himself you jackass, what about Halle Barry, Denzel Washington should i gone on ! The only true blacks are in Africa, and thats going to change with the Chinese being there !


----------



## dfwhite19438 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope that not me, you don't want to know what i really think !


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 4, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



In response to your questions:
"The benefits Blacks have obtained in America" , when equally compared to the Benefits the majority White population have obtained, is a lot less, and very unequal. 

"The question of how much slavery reparations would be sufficient", can not be calculated,
unless you factor in what those many years of forced slave labor would convert to , with interest, in todays dollars.

"Asking if you can prove you are a direct decendent of a Slave"
Any Black American with a WASP, or English last name, proves that they were once enslaved by an English European. As many slaves were given the name of the Slave owner
after the slave was purchased, as a means of identification, if the slave ever ran away, the slave owner could claim the runaway slave as his , or her  slave.

"Black Slave owners" , this is another illogical question, as Black slavery in Africa, was part of Tribal customs for many thousands of years ,before white Europeans arrived in Africa.
And it was not considered to be slavery as we view it.The slaves were never bruatlized.

"These white men" were not really fighting over weather slavery should or should not be legal, many historians
state that White men enlisted for the Civil war in order to keep the "Union of American States" intact. Many of 
these whites could care less about Blacks, many from the north were in fact racists along with the southern racist.
Did you ever hear of the "Draft Riots" , in New York City, on July, 13,  1863's ?. White men went on a 
rampage attacking and murdering any black person they could get their hands on, including children in a orphanage.Thousands lost their lives.They did not want to  lose their lives fighting for Black people. Look it up,
Google it if you don't belive me,"Civil War Draft Riots" in New York City, during 1860,the exact date escapes me but I will look it up, and include it in this post. The White men felt that they should not have to die in a "****** War".
Do the research on this one please.!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 4, 2009)

what a crock of shit.   As if SLAVERY wasn't slavery until a white guy took over the fucking whip.  


yea, kinda like genocide in Africa is nor REALLY genocide because blacks have tribal traditions.. yea.  or something like that.


feel free to move back to the motherland, darkness.  You'll be BEGGING to come back to a white majority in less than a month.


----------



## GRX Dragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, Mr. 52ndStreet... I'm sure if you give us your location and a country in Africa you'd like to live in, we could get you nice cheap affordable 1-way ticket there.


----------



## UberBen56 (Sep 4, 2009)

Could someone specifically name the "benefits" that whites get *today * because of slavery? I don't want to sort through the many earlier pages.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 4, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gold coast slave ship bound for cotton fields,
> Sold in a market down in new orleans.
> Scarred old slaver know hes doin alright.
> Hear him whip the women just around midnight.
> ...



i never knew the lyrics to that song, the only understandable lyrics is the friggin chourus.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 4, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



liberia ia calling you


----------



## SW2SILVER (Sep 4, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



My Response: Homie; Shut the fuck up. The word is jacked up enough without you hatin on everybody.


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> At least you openly admit you support racism.



He's much like the Basshole in some ways.  

Both are racist black guys, but the Basshole denies his own clear racism.

52ndGutter openly _*embraces*_ his own racist idiocy.


----------



## B94 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I found a video of 52nd Street's girl friend out on a beer run. Oh, don't worry I don't want to steal her. You can keep her!!!

VIDEO: Woman Steals Case Of Beer By Sticking It In Her Dress | NewsOne


.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 5, 2009)

B94 said:


> I think I found a video of 52nd Street's girl friend out on a beer run. Oh, don't worry I don't want to steal her. You can keep her!!!
> 
> VIDEO: Woman Steals Case Of Beer By Sticking It In Her Dress | NewsOne
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO

too funny


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Seems like it's black men who are always chasing after white women.
> 
> Any white woman; big, short, fat, ugly
> 
> Just as long as she is white



WOW.....insulting Charlie the Minnows woman....


----------



## RageIsTheCage (Sep 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> ...We must plan to do battle with the Whites in America....



Your "battle" is within you and blaming whites for your own faults will get you no where. Your comments are "hate speach" pure and simple and your tortured ideology will ultimately fail you.

Your Black on White Racism is not "justified" and I certainly hope your attitude is not shared by the majority of African Americans, although it would certainly explain the disproportionate amount of black on white hate crime.

Racism is not a white afflication. Check out the FBI's Uniform Crime Report - Hate Crimes Statistics. You can google it. African Americans commit hate crime too, and at twice the rates as whites (probably stoked by your rather ill founded ideology).

You see in whites what you are afraid to face in yourself. Paraphrasing the king of pop, you need to start with "The Man in the Mirror".

Peace, Out


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > At least you openly admit you support racism.
> ...



I wonder how many "white crackers" go to "Black" web sites and whine?  I wish I could help ya with all your troubles sport but at the end of the day you will still be black.


----------



## ncarolinadixie (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote: Originally Posted by 52ndStreet  
Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.

Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
disrespect the black race in America , by not paying slavery reparations, attempting to steal 
, and or seduce the Black female away from her natural mate the Black man,thus attempting to destroy the Black family unit, the White race
seems to be on a campaign to introduce, or to normalize their Homosexual tendencies on the 
Black community, by way of introducing Homosexual marriage amendments, or by way of legalizing Homosexual marriage.

We as a people are fighting a cold war, and a hot war with Whites since day one.

Blacks must not , and should not mix our genetic stock with the White Race. It is not in our best interest to have any biological contact with the European caucasian race.

We must plan to do battle with the Whites in America eventually, or leave America.
---------------------------------------------
You actually said this didn't you? Do you have any clue how utterly stupid you sound spouting this crap? You've just with your own words accused your Black sisters of being so stupid they can be "seduced" away from their race by a White man and you also by your own words blamed homosexuality among Blacks on the evil White man. Boy you must be really popular among your peers huh? As far as slave reparations go...............the day they take a dime of MY tax dollars to pay for something I nor any of my ancestors had anything to do with you will see one hell of a legal battle. Sorry pumpkin.....I nor anyone else in the country owes you a damn thing!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



*Now explain the many blacks that fought for the confederacy.*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 17, 2009)

UberBen56 said:


> Could someone specifically name the "benefits" that whites get *today * because of slavery? I don't want to sort through the many earlier pages.



No can do. 52ndGutter hasn't provided such information. And if he was to, you can bet he pulled it out of his ass.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 18, 2009)

Again, if one form of racism is justified, *all* forms of racism are justified, period.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Again, if one form of racism is justified, *all* forms of racism are justified, period.




Again, you're an idiot, no form of racism is justified, thats just as dumb as saying one murder is justified all murders are justified when murder itself is not justifiable.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if one form of racism is justified, *all* forms of racism are justified, period.
> ...



So then racist blacks should be prosecuted as often as racist whites, at least we can agree on that.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Agreed, the only problem is that a lot of whites, especially you for example, call blacks racist for criticizing the racism of whites and or make false claims of racism against blacks when its obvious that it isn't racism.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Wow ... and you think all cases you have shown are racism? You are quite arrogant, to think that black people can't mistaken plain insults, you squirrel, you.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Everything the Bass posted as far as acts of racism were in fact proven to be acts of racism indeed, no false accusations were ever made.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Meh, not going to search through all your crap to point out the ones you were wrong in, but you were wrong in some.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


more likely MANY


----------



## froggy (Sep 20, 2009)

52nd will you ever become a non racist?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




Talk is cheap DiveGoon, show the Bass the money or shut up. After a small vacation retreat the Bass is back.


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



When a cheap-ass, smack-talking, sub-moron, racist fucktard like the Basshole starts a sentence with the universal claim that "Everything the Bass posted as far as acts of racism were in fact proven to be acts of racism . . . " it requires no particular skills to realize that the Basshole is just talking out of its ass, dishonestly, again.

The Basshole is just a filthy racist, so a claim such as the crap it spewed is pretty much certain to be just another lie by that fucktard.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


you arent worth the time, basshole


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

In case that jackass liarability doesn't remember he's still on ignore.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> In case that jackass liarability doesn't remember he's still on ignore.


that doesnt stop him from commenting on your stupid posts


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > In case that jackass liarability doesn't remember he's still on ignore.
> ...


Only a rambling retarded fool will continue to rant at someone who isn't listening.


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> In case that jackass liarability doesn't remember he's still on ignore.



Liability (hey!  that's me!) is not the jackass, you filthy vile lying racist piece of shit scumsucker.  The Basshole (hey!  that's you!) is the jackass as between the two of us!

And, I don't care if I am on ignore.  That only means that unless someone quotes me, YOU don't see my words of shining wisdom.

But putting YOUR cowardly racist-ass aside, Basshole, *others* can see additional thoughts (mine) responding to your racist piece of shit mutterings.

So, it all works out just fine!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


hes not ranting AT you you dumbfuck
he is ranting ABOUT you
you should actually IGNORE those you have on your ignore list


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



All he does is name call which is rambling at someone, not about DiveGoon, thats why his jackass is one ignore. Get off his testes.


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




I do that no more than the Basshole (except for my consistently referring to the Basshole as the Basshole, arguably).


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


yet you seem obsessed with his private parts, why is that?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No you are, and he in turn is obsessed with the Bass with his emotive insults and personal attacks. It doesn't matte because the Bass doesn't see his posts.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


then the basshole should stop commenting on him
LOL


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



The Basshole doesn't see my posts unless they get quoted.  And it obviously DOES matter to the Basshole, because he's demonstrating just how obsessed he is with me.

The FACT is, the Basshole is just a lowlife racist pig.

The Basshole hates it that I have properly assigned that label to it, and I call the Basshole on his lowlife racist bullshit when I come upon examples of them.

Putting me on ignore is fine.  (I'm really wondering how I would notice that he has me on ignore when he constantly brings me up almost as though he doesn't have me on ignore.)  But it doesn't prevent me from pointing out the Basshole's endless parade of racist rhetoric.

What would the Basshole talk about if he couldn't spout off about his fixation on penises and male anus and suddenly was prevented from discussing in his racist way anything about race-relations or the races?


----------



## anna (Sep 20, 2009)

don't let the fucking doorknob hit ya  where the dog should have bit ya!!   good riddance!!!


----------



## Intense (Sep 20, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



Considering the condition of Blacks around the World and weighting that against how Blacks are doing here in the USA, We come out pretty good. No I'm not asking You to thank Us for getting You where You are now Charlie, that's not the point. I do think that You should thank God Everyday for Your Blessings, and let go of some of that hate. We are all related Charlie, if not from Adam and Eve, from Noah. King got it, why can't you? Nobody has the Right to be like Hitler with Pure Stock and mixing of blood. Shame on you.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Liarbility is clearly obsessed with the Bass, who attacked whom first and always? He's taken Bass obsession Bassmania to new heights.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


if you are truely ignoring him, how would you know


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




^ said the Basshole as he continued to obsess about me!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




You're not replying to his posts and neither is anyone else so its obvious that Liarbility is addressing the Bass, only a retard would think otherwise. He clearly is obsessed with the Bass, these homosexuals need to be harshly dealt with.


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Lia[r]bility is (i.e., I, Liability, am) indeed responding to the Basshole who is such a puss that he has me on ignore.  Thus, as we all know, the Basshole cannot see my refutations of his simplistic racist sophistry.

That the Basshole is hopelessly conflicted about his homosexuality is clear.

That he is a filthy lowlife lying racist is also clear.

That he is too stupid to figure out that others can contemplate my rejoinders to the Basshole's stupid racist ignorant posts (whether or not they respond to my posts) is also abundantly clear.

My mere presence REALLY gets under the racist skin of the Basshole.  I'm ok with that.  I find it funny!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


LOL well, he IS full of himself


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


really???


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





Yes.  Sometimes you do respond to my posts, Dive.  And in his way, the Basshole spends an inordinate amount of his time responding to my posts, too.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


well, i DO address your posts, even when you are not directly communicating with me


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




It's a public message board, so all are considered free to contemplate what any other member posts.  It's like when the Basshole converses (nominally) with and to you, but is really talking to me.    

It is fun to pull his chain by chatting about the Basshole's posts knowing that he is itching to respond.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

Liarbility and diveGoon are now responding to one another, which means the Bass was right all along, liarbility was addressing the Bass, the obsessed sissified fag needs Jesus.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Liarbility and diveGoon are now responding to one another, which means the Bass was right all along, liarbility was addressing the Bass, the obsessed sissified fag needs Jesus.


ROFLMAO

you are one funny assclown


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Liarbility and diveGoon are now responding to one another, which means the Bass was right all along, liarbility was addressing the Bass, the obsessed sissified fag needs Jesus.




Jesus would not approve of your hatred of homosexuals merely because you are so deeply conflicted about your lust for male anus, Basshole.  You need to get with God, Basshole.

I already told you I was directing some of my comments to you knowing that you only get to see them when someone quotes them.  But (that's one t, so don't get aroused), I am also addressing my  posts to anybody interested in reading any rejoinder on the Basshole's endlessly racist and homophobic spew.


----------



## garyd (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe if you'd get that damn chip off your shoulder, get and education and a decent job you wouldn't have trouble getting laid, 52.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 21, 2009)

52ndGutter, what's wrong? Afraid to debate a white man?

You make a lot of claims but cannot back any of them up with facts. When you get over your fear of white men, let me know.


----------



## UberBen56 (Sep 21, 2009)

Liability said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Liarbility and diveGoon are now responding to one another, which means the Bass was right all along, liarbility was addressing the Bass, the obsessed sissified fag needs Jesus.
> ...


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 22, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndGutter, what's wrong? Afraid to debate a white man?
> 
> You make a lot of claims but cannot back any of them up with facts. When you get over your fear of white men, let me know.



I fear no man, God is the only black man that I  fear in the universe. I gave you all my facts.
It is your responsibility to check this information out.
Good day lonestar_logic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 22, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndGutter, what's wrong? Afraid to debate a white man?
> ...



God is not a man black or otherwise you stupid fuck.

The only fact that you've shown is the fact you're a racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


racist will never comprehend that God is not human and thus is neither black nor white or any other ethnicity


btw, God only made ONE race, HUMAN


----------



## Liability (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



If God made "man" in His image, that's one thing.  Nobody said we are the same color as God.

And what if the whole thing turns out to be just a metaphor, anyway?

Why, 52ndGutter might end up REALIZING that he is as big of an idiot as he actually IS.


----------



## goshinj (Sep 23, 2009)

52nd. Life is a bitch. Eat it up. Things are the way they are and you posting on this board won't change anything. Seems to me you would just move on and try to enjoy your life for what it is. Life is short man, believe me, shit can happen and you could be gone tommorrow. This race talk will NEVER EVER change anything in this entire universe. Live life to the fullest man. If you are truly from a church of christ from what your profile picture shows then you should understand this. Try waking up one day with a positive attitude instead of a negative one. The world isn't against you. The world is yours man. Live and let live. See ya,


----------



## UberBen56 (Sep 23, 2009)

goshinj said:


> 52nd. Life is a bitch. Eat it up. Things are the way they are and you posting on this board won't change anything. Seems to me you would just move on and try to enjoy your life for what it is. Life is short man, believe me, shit can happen and you could be gone tommorrow. This race talk will NEVER EVER change anything in this entire universe. Live life to the fullest man. If you are truly from a church of christ from what your profile picture shows then you should understand this. Try waking up one day with a positive attitude instead of a negative one. The world isn't against you. The world is yours man. Live and let live. See ya,



 You know he won't listen to that.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

goshinj said:


> 52nd. Life is a bitch. Eat it up. Things are the way they are and you posting on this board won't change anything. Seems to me you would just move on and try to enjoy your life for what it is. Life is short man, believe me, shit can happen and you could be gone tommorrow. This race talk will NEVER EVER change anything in this entire universe. Live life to the fullest man. If you are truly from a church of christ from what your profile picture shows then you should understand this. Try waking up one day with a positive attitude instead of a negative one. The world isn't against you. The world is yours man. Live and let live. See ya,



I do wake up everyday with a positive attitude. But when you live in a country where
White men still get huge million dollar bonuses, while 10.9% of the country are unemployed
during an economic downturn, it makes you realize that this is a society where White men
will take taxpayers money, and then pay out your tax payers money to other white men,
while the majority of the country suffers. And then they act as if they don't care what the 
rest of the country thinks about their absurd behavior.

And then they tell you "oh we had to pay these bonuses, because we want to retain our best employees"!
This white double standard here in America must stop.And their constant state of denial
that it even exists.
Good day all.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> goshinj said:
> 
> 
> > 52nd. Life is a bitch. Eat it up. Things are the way they are and you posting on this board won't change anything. Seems to me you would just move on and try to enjoy your life for what it is. Life is short man, believe me, shit can happen and you could be gone tommorrow. This race talk will NEVER EVER change anything in this entire universe. Live life to the fullest man. If you are truly from a church of christ from what your profile picture shows then you should understand this. Try waking up one day with a positive attitude instead of a negative one. The world isn't against you. The world is yours man. Live and let live. See ya,
> ...


oh?
only "white men" get these huge bonuses?


----------



## Liability (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> goshinj said:
> 
> 
> > 52nd. Life is a bitch. Eat it up. Things are the way they are and you posting on this board won't change anything. Seems to me you would just move on and try to enjoy your life for what it is. Life is short man, believe me, shit can happen and you could be gone tommorrow. This race talk will NEVER EVER change anything in this entire universe. Live life to the fullest man. If you are truly from a church of christ from what your profile picture shows then you should understand this. Try waking up one day with a positive attitude instead of a negative one. The world isn't against you. The world is yours man. Live and let live. See ya,
> ...



Boo hoo!  Life is not perfectly equal and fair!  Waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!

Like there are no rich blacks or Asians or Hispanics.  It's *just* those white folks who are hoarding ALL the money.

52nd Gutter is such a complete idiot racist, even his racism is retardedly racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Liability said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > goshinj said:
> ...


gotta wonder how he felt about some of the bonuses sports men get


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > goshinj said:
> ...



The vast majority of those bonuses went to white males. I don't think any blacks or
other minority received any bonuses from AIG. In answer to your question, Yes , only white men got those bonuses.

This enitre global economic crisis, was created by white males, and the premeditated collasps was all orchestrated by white males.
So , some one white knows where all this money went.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndstreet said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndstreet said:
> ...


proof?????


----------



## Ralph (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...



All racism is justified in the perception of those that rationalize and propagate such...or the world would be void of racism....and we would not find 190 + nations around the globe and an exponentially greater number of cultures and social mores'.    Racism is not an inherited trait but the product of instruction coming from the society in which one is born and lives.   Some pretend not to be racist in the least.......but that defies logic....as no sane  person can UNLEARN anything, they might attempt to learn a better way, but that instruction always exists right under the last bit of information that is downloaded by our mind, its always just under the surface and comes out in moments of stress and fear. 

As such...anyone that claims they are not racist in the least is a politically correct LIAR.  As they are the first one to roll up their window when they drive through a minority neighborhood or cross the street when they witness more than one person of a different culture approaching them on the side walk.

Thus...it is a noble cause to attempt to eliminate racism, but just like poverty, AS JESUS DECLARED, 'You will always have the poor among you." -- John 12:48.  It is impossible because the factors that cause both are beyond the control man, they are natural, and control is an illusion manufactured by man.    It is far better to simply live this life and attempt to threat others as you would have them threat you.......WITH RESPECT and Human dignity.....with CHARITY..aka LOVE being the primary example, as such is one of the remaining gifts of the Spirit of Truth -- 1 Cor. 13:13


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...




I bet some black crack dealers know where a goodly amount of the money went.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The crack dealers money can in no way compare to the White boy Bernie Madoff Ponzi schemer,
and Bear Sterns, Shearson Lehman, AIG, CEO, high on the hog, while we all lose our home, and are out on the street, Sub prime mortgage 
derivatives instrument dealer boy money.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Sounds like you need to stop smoking up all your profit!!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



What about this White Boy Ponzi schemer Berni Madoff, and all the other white boy
Schemers that stole Billions, how many black people stole billions from the people of
this Earth.?. These Billion dollar criminals are always White males.!!. from Enron, to Tyco, to WorldCom, Drexel Burnham, Bear Sterns, Shearson Lehman, They are all White Males!! Did they smoke up those Billions of dollars??!
Do you get what I am saying Mr. Cowboy Texas State Deathhouse most executions in 
the country, Blood on your hands!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


hes in JAIL ya maroon


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



What about Bernie? He broke the law and now he'll spend the rest of his life in prison as well as all the other "schemers" that broke the law.

Tell me which crime is worst stealing or murder? Or are they both equal?

If you want to start comparing crimes by race, then I can play that game. 

But first prove that all the people involved in the crimes you mentioned were in fact white.

And yes Texas leads the nation in deathrow executions, because here in Texas when a man is sentenced to die for his crimes, he usually dies. We don't play around with justice. we deliver it.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What about all those wrongly accused people that were really innocent, who got railroaded into the Texas death house by crooked cops, or overzealous prosecutors
that corrupted evidence or  overlooked certain details that would have exonerated the 
wrongly accused person.How many innocent people Mr. Cowboy has the State of Texas 
executed. I sure you have seen stories of people being released from prison after someone
else confesses to a murder twenty years later. How many mr. Cowboy.?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You have proof that anyone has been wrongfullly executed? If so then please link me to the case number and court transcripts.

You didn't answer my questions. Which crime is worst stealing or murder? Or are they both equal?


----------



## bthoma91 (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Every day I live in America, I must say, I can not abandon Black superiority, or black racism
> against other non Black races.Especially the Caucasian European race.
> 
> Let me explain. The White race has disrespected the black race in America, and continue to
> ...




You are the most ignorant human being I've ever knew of. You give blacks a bad name. Slavery reparations? Are you out of your mind? Blacks owned Blacks; did you miss that in your history lessons? Blacks sold Blacks; did you miss that in your history lessons? We are in the 21st century people, race isn't the issue unless you are let it be. Trace your ancestry back you MIGHT find they were slaves; trace my ancestry you will definately find they fought to free your people. So dont be The kind to assume.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My only proof is the mathematical laws of statistics and probabilty, which I studied while attending college, oh yes I did attend college cowboy,. This mathematical law states,
that if you execute people on a weekly or daily basis, chances are that 10 or 15 out
of the hundreds that your "lonestar State" has executed mr. lonestar_logic,  may have been  innocent. So what you are say is that everbody your great state of Texas has executed was guilty, beyound any doubt.?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 24, 2009)

Come on Mr. lonestarlogic, afraid to debate a Richard Milhouse Nixon Gang member?.


----------



## bthoma91 (Sep 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Come on Mr. lonestarlogic, afraid to debate a Richard Milhouse Nixon Gang member?.



A what?   is this sienfeld?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

bthoma91 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Mr. lonestarlogic, afraid to debate a Richard Milhouse Nixon Gang member?.
> ...


must be
LOL


----------



## Ipsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I do think that reparations should have been paid a long time ago not just for the pure sake of another black saying give me free money. 

But at the time I believe the idea of the 40 acres was meant to create economic equality. Socio Economic status has always been a determining factor for prosperity. With out that newly freed black were in the lowest class by default. 

While I do think something should be done now, but I think it should be in the form of a free collage education, since that is the more determining factor now than land.This isn't fair in the sense that blacks are more deserving of a education, but I do believe that within any poor community, education is the key to systemic change. And the reality is; yes there hasn't really been an equal America, there is a disproportionate amount of wealth, and there is a disproportionate amount of crime done to and done by blacks. Education is the most successful way that I can think of to rectify the situation with the most amount of gain for more people.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Sports stars are way over paid.


----------



## garyd (Sep 25, 2009)

Not the forty acres and a mule crap again.  They already got it they sold it and got the hell out while the getting was good except for a few who prospered for a while.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

garyd said:


> Not the forty acres and a mule crap again.  They already got it they sold it and got the hell out while the getting was good except for a few who prospered for a while.


uh, no, they didnt get the 40 acres and a mule
not all of them anyway

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/40_acres_and_a_mule



President Andrew Johnson(NUP) canceled the orders of Gen Sherman before it was completed


Andrew Johnson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



In other words, you have no proof. As my my dear ol' daddy always said, they may not have been guilty of the crime for which they were executed, but they were guilty of something.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Come on Mr. lonestarlogic, afraid to debate a Richard Milhouse Nixon Gang member?.



 I'm afraid of no man, especially an ignorant racist such as yourself.  Only a coward would belong to a gang.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

Ipsl said:


> I do think that reparations should have been paid a long time ago not just for the pure sake of another black saying give me free money.
> 
> But at the time I believe the idea of the 40 acres was meant to create economic equality. Socio Economic status has always been a determining factor for prosperity. With out that newly freed black were in the lowest class by default.
> 
> While I do think something should be done now, but I think it should be in the form of a free collage education, since that is the more determining factor now than land.This isn't fair in the sense that blacks are more deserving of a education, but I do believe that within any poor community, education is the key to systemic change. And the reality is; yes there hasn't really been an equal America, there is a disproportionate amount of wealth, and there is a disproportionate amount of crime done to and done by blacks. Education is the most successful way that I can think of to rectify the situation with the most amount of gain for more people.



Look, poor blacks have the same education opportunites as poor whites, hispanics, asians, etc... And for the most part it is a free education. If you look at the drop out rates of blacks compared to whites, you wil find that blacks drop out rates are higher than whites with hispanic drop out rates being even greater. Now the liberals and the minorities want you to believe it's societies fault. But I think that's just a lame excuse. We owe black Americans nothing, slavery is over and has been for quite some time. They need to get over it and move on. 

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink. The same can be said for education, you can send kids to school but you can't make them learn. Personal responsibility needs to be applied to all individuals and blaming others for your actions is ignorant and utterly stupid.


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ipsl said:
> 
> 
> > I do think that reparations should have been paid a long time ago not just for the pure sake of another black saying give me free money.
> ...



Blacks born into the Ghetto Communities here in NYC, get help, it gives them a chance. Overcoming the cultural influences and effects of drugs, alcohol, prostitution, gangs, is harder for some, especially when immediate family is caught up in any of it. The housing projects have caused allot of pain.


----------



## Ipsl (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Look, poor blacks have the same education opportunites as poor whites, hispanics, asians, etc... And for the most part it is a free education. If you look at the drop out rates of blacks compared to whites, you wil find that blacks drop out rates are higher than whites with hispanic drop out rates being even greater. Now the liberals and the minorities want you to believe it's societies fault. But I think that's just a lame excuse. We owe black Americans nothing, slavery is over and has been for quite some time. They need to get over it and move on.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink. The same can be said for education, you can send kids to school but you can't make them learn. Personal responsibility needs to be applied to all individuals and blaming others for your actions is ignorant and utterly stupid.



That's defiantly not the case as far as equal opportunity. 

As you have stated yourself there is a disproportionate amount of crime and drop out rates amongst blacks. That leads to higher crime rates, children out of wedlock, and a myriad of other problems. The systemic problem crowds our prisons, creates higher crime rates, burden on the system and violence with in and outside of their respective communities. A way to solve that problem would be an offer at an education. Education creates opportunities, social awareness and responsibilities.


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2009)

Ipsl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Look, poor blacks have the same education opportunites as poor whites, hispanics, asians, etc... And for the most part it is a free education. If you look at the drop out rates of blacks compared to whites, you wil find that blacks drop out rates are higher than whites with hispanic drop out rates being even greater. Now the liberals and the minorities want you to believe it's societies fault. But I think that's just a lame excuse. We owe black Americans nothing, slavery is over and has been for quite some time. They need to get over it and move on.
> ...



That is happening. It is the broken family structure and addictions, that aren't being controlled.  What are the expectations of an Aid's Baby, born in the Projects, diagnosed ADDHA, illiterate at 19 and in prison? The Ghetto's need to change, in order to effect change in the pattern. Things are being done, they all have limits. Individually, case by case, People survive it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

Ipsl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Look, poor blacks have the same education opportunites as poor whites, hispanics, asians, etc... And for the most part it is a free education. If you look at the drop out rates of blacks compared to whites, you wil find that blacks drop out rates are higher than whites with hispanic drop out rates being even greater. Now the liberals and the minorities want you to believe it's societies fault. But I think that's just a lame excuse. We owe black Americans nothing, slavery is over and has been for quite some time. They need to get over it and move on.
> ...



And I suppose you blame society for higher crime rates, out of wedlock children, drop out rates etc....You have to prove to me that none of these people were offered an education. Show me where anyone was denied an education! These people had the exact same opportunities I had. 

I quit school at 15, in prison at 17 both due to bad choices on my part, no one else caused me to drop out of school, no one else caused me to be put in prison. I am the only one to blame and I was the only one capable of changing the choices I was making and turning my life around. Now I'm working on my second career( after 20 years with IWC) making 165 grand a year, I own thousands of acres of land, raise hundreds of head of cattle, raised three children to the age of majority, all of whom graduated with honors and all went on to college and two have earned degrees while the youngest is currently working on his degree. 

So don't make excuses for these people and the bad choices they've made. I'll give you one example of a poor black person that overcame tremendous obstacles and is now one of the wealthiest people in the world and that is Oprah Winfrey. Read her biography, her along with many other poor people overcome poverty and became productive members of society. If Oprah and others like her can do it, then anyone can. 

I'm sick of hearing how bad these people have it. So what? A lot of us had it bad, but some of us take personal responsiblity and solve our own problems.


----------



## Ipsl (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> And I suppose you blame society for higher crime rates, out of wedlock children, drop out rates etc....You have to prove to me that none of these people were offered an education. Show me where anyone was denied an education! These people had the exact same opportunities I had.
> 
> I quit school at 15, in prison at 17 both due to bad choices on my part, no one else caused me to drop out of school, no one else caused me to be put in prison. I am the only one to blame and I was the only one capable of changing the choices I was making and turning my life around. Now I'm working on my second career( after 20 years with IWC) making 165 grand a year, I own thousands of acres of land, raise hundreds of head of cattle, raised three children to the age of majority, all of whom graduated with honors and all went on to college and two have earned degrees while the youngest is currently working on his degree.
> 
> ...



You would be wrong in your assumptions to some degree. I don't blame society in the sense that there some group of white guys hiding behind the scenes saying "HA get another one!" That would be foolish.

I do believe that there is a direct correlation between education and crime. And there's also a correlation with educational standards and income of the surrounding populous. Would you agree to those two statements?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Mr. lonestarlogic, afraid to debate a Richard Milhouse Nixon Gang member?.
> ...



I am no coward. The RMN, is more of a think tank , social club. I do agree with your point.
Many cowards do tend to join gangs.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

Ipsl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > And I suppose you blame society for higher crime rates, out of wedlock children, drop out rates etc....You have to prove to me that none of these people were offered an education. Show me where anyone was denied an education! These people had the exact same opportunities I had.
> ...



If your asking whether or not I believe a lack of education makes people commit crimes, then no. I know lots of people that dropped out of school but didn't pursue a life of crime and I know lots of graduates that did. People commit crime for a ton of reasons and I don't beleive an education or the lack thereof plays a significant role. I can look at myself for that example. I quit school but didn't pursue a life of crime. I was convicted of assault with intent and sentenced to five years of which I served over half in prison the remainder on parole. A few years afterwords I was granted a full pardon. I do think that crime is more rampant in poorer neighborhoods due to the social environment. Social disorganization if you will.

Here's an article that discusses crime causation: Sociological Theories - Social Disorganization Theory

Read more: http://law.jrank.org/pages/818/Crime-Causation-Sociological-Theories-Social-disorganization-theory.html#ixzz0S8bItxkQ


----------



## Ipsl (Sep 25, 2009)

I would agree with the statements made by that article. 

So we both agree that there is a correlation between poverty and crime. 

Would you agree that there is a disproportionate amount of wealth between races. I'm sure we vary greatly on the reason, but would you agree to that as well?


----------



## garyd (Oct 4, 2009)

How strong is the correlation? Bernie Madoff was never poor a day in his life.


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2009)

garyd said:


> How strong is the correlation? Bernie Madoff was never poor a day in his life.



What exactly would you call him now? Worse off than broke, don't you think?


----------

